

Ask HN: I need some hardware based startup ideas - monological

Please chime in with any hardware/software related startup ideas. A buddy of mine is a hardware SoC engineer and I'm an EE, but I've focused a lot on coding over the years and we're trying to come up with some ideas that resonate with our skill set. Any thoughts are appreciated.
======
mbrubeck
Build a projector for presentations that doesn't require you to plug in a
computer. Instead, you just plug in a USB disk or SD card, and it will give
you a list of PDF files and let you show one as a presentation. (No more
fiddling with laptop video dongles, mirroring modes, resolutions. etc.)

------
cperciva
Network-accessible storage bricks.

The world is moving more and more towards separating storage from logic, so
you don't need a lot of CPU power attached to each disk; on the consumer side
there are cheap NAS devices, but they (a) generally don't allow you to install
your own code without major hackery, and (b) aren't designed for server
environments.

~~~
RobGR
I think this is a good idea, and I think it is very doable with relatively
little up front investment, given what sorts of small linux-capable boards are
available now.

If you put more brains on it, for example something like BackupPC, there would
be a market for that also.

------
cmos
High end pet feeder.

A microphone that's always streaming to the internets.

A robot to clean my roomba.

Turn a roomba into a cheap telepresence robot so I can roll into meeting
rooms.

A really small bluetooth phone ringer/vibrator that can be easily concealed
cause I wear clothing with no pockets, or tight jeans, and my cell phone is
always in my pocketbook and if it's the slightest bit noisy around me I never
ever hear my phone ring, especially when I'm out in noisy bars and people are
calling me wondering 'hey, where are you? we're supposed to meet up an hour
ago' but I never heard the call because I'm wearing clothing that is not cell
phone friendly. Despite all of this I am always surprised I have 10 missed
calls.

------
cheriot
I've always wanted a cheap GPS device with a really long battery life and
adapters to plug into anything (car, usb, wall). I want to drop it in my bags
(especially when I travel), keep it with me when I run, and attach it to
expensive things (hidden in my car). Then have a companion website that lets
user's access/download/delete and map their data. You'd have to have some
plain english privacy guarantees to keep from scaring people away.

Validation and opportunity: 1\. iPhone apps that track running routes
successfully charge money. The gps on these things sucks and carrying it can
be cumbersome. 2\. OnStar and similar car systems are popular and their
interactive features are being replaced by phones. 3\. Suggestions?

~~~
cheriot
I should have mentioned: Keep it cheap by not have any IO other than on/off
and maybe an old school battery warning light.

------
kierank
Anything where lower-cost software on commodity hardware could replace very
expensive hardware that is commonplace:

e.g. Routers

------
chopsueyar
Timeclocks (for employees).

Current corporate offerings suck, both in terms of the device, and the
proprietary formats.

Make it export to CSV or Quickbooks OR XLS. Make it durable, and reasonably
priced.

------
chopsueyar
How about a portable (as in removable) home media server, but for the car.
Ideally this would be directed towards families with children on long car
rides. It could sync w/ your home library, and allow each child to listen/view
the specific media they desire of off their 802.11 device of choosing.

Since it is portable, you remove it from the car during your hotel stay, and
again use it in your hotel room to keep the kiddies pacified.

------
chopsueyar
Build a device for use in bars with lots and lots of imported beer to keep
track of how much each beer drinker likes their beer.

When they go to throw away the bottle, have them scan a barcode, and swipe
their license or other identifier and then vote on how much they enjoyed that
particular beer.

Associate data as necessary and distribute as required.

------
chopsueyar
802.11 or RJ-45 based infrared server. This device would connect to your home
network, and could have extensions in each room of your room. It would have
the ability to "learn" the remote control codes of your various device
remotes. You could then use the included software (that you will write) to
either automate specific tasks or create macros. Then you can use your iPhone
or Ipod touch as the true controller for the infrared server and control all
the devices within your home from one device.

------
chopsueyar
How about an affordable bidirectional version of X10 home automation devices
with mechanical feedback.

I would love to be able to buy a wall switch for $15 to $30, that I could
remotely turn on and off, and it would physically move to the on or off
position. Additionally, I would be able to query the state of the device and
determine if it was on or off.

I want a whole network of devices like these, similair to the X10 product
lines.

------
chopsueyar
RJ-45 to USB converter. More specifically, it would be two separate
connectors, each with a female RJ-45 port. Just add the proper length of cable
you need, and bam, instant USB cable. Not sure of the signaling issues, but
you are an EE, and if they can make it work with HDMI over CAT6, it should be
viable.

------
yannis
Building Management Systems, Security Management Systems.

------
fauxfauxpas
Remote control to turn off (or blow out?) loud booming car stereos in the car
next to you at the light ala tv-b-gone (or maybe car-b-boom!)

------
alexmacgregor
Anything involving cells or batteries, electric vehicles and other machinery
is going to be massive.

------
chopsueyar
Automate Algae-Based BioFuel Refinery

------
known
Inexpensive Cell Phones.

------
conoryoung
Electric car company

